# Great First Bench Stone



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I've got mostly norton oil stones and I like them quite a bit. Looks like these are a good value as well.


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought the stone because (1) I needed one and (2) I had a coupon from Woodcraft's "Mystery Envelope" event. Now that I see what it can do, I would not hesitate buying one full price! Which will likely happen on the next purchase lol


----------



## G5Flyr (Aug 27, 2013)

I've got this stone too. Kerf is right about it being a 4 star stone and not a 5 but all things considered it is a good value. Mine wasn't dead flat right out of the box but it was an easy fix. Ditto the box slipping and sliding on the pull stroke. Like Kerf, I tried the same fix but the anti skid shelf liner is too spongy. Regulating your finger pressure is the answer.

I started out using scary sharp (sandpaper on phenolic plates) with a Veritas Mk II guide. After watching a video by Tools For Working Wood (TFWW) and Norton I decided to have a go at free handing on oilstones. The Pinnacle brand stones seemed like a good entry level stone. I also own the Pinnacle hard black Arkansas stone. Like its softer cousin it is a good value but only rates 4 stars. I will write a review of it or comment if I find someone else who has.


----------

